# Which is best



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all 
Please can someone give advise on 3m cutting compound or poorboys ssr which is best for use with a da polisher or by hand for light swirls and which variations of each should I use bit scared to use something to aggressive and go through the paint !


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tbh both will be fine.

If you have a da and and a rotary polisher your in a safer position just make sure you keep it moving. Also your prob best to go with a fine grade compound. i think you can get 3 diffrent grades in m3


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheers ant have a da so will purchase a some 3m I think


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea i have a da find it very easy to use


----------

